# How long do the bass spawn for?



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

I was just wondering how long do they usually spawn. All the waters we been fishing got no fish sitting on the beds and a couple weeks ago we seen tons of bass on beds. Are they done spawning already? Or have they not spawned yet?


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

i would bet they are done. i have already been seeing a bunch of the male bass guarding the fry. but again, my guess is that they are done.


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

AHH ok... Thats what I was wondering I havent seen any of the females on beds. That sucks it seemed like it went by so quick


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

it does go by fast. its a good thing it does cause people would catch every fish that sat on a bed. luckily some people let them go. oh well, get to wait another year and have to go back to really fishing. its all fun though.


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL yeah I know what you mean...


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Big Russ I think they are done. I went to Memorial Lake at Eglin AFB and the water temp was 71 degrees. I talked to a guy out there and he said they spawned there about 3-weeks ago. I saw a bunch of small bait fish in the water and the Blue Gill were on their beds--good sign Bass are done. The water in that lake was no more than 6-feet deep at the deepest point, most of the lake was 2-foot and under. 

NJD:usaflag


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *nojerseydevil (3/24/2009)* Big Russ I think they are done. I went to Memorial Lake at Eglin AFB and the water temp was 71 degrees. I talked to a guy out there and he said they spawned there about 3-weeks ago. I saw a bunch of small bait fish in the water and the Blue Gill were on their beds--good sign Bass are done. The water in that lake was no more than 6-feet deep at the deepest point, most of the lake was 2-foot and under.
> 
> 
> 
> NJD:usaflag


exactly right. them big ol shell cracker were on bed this weekend where i was fishing.


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

That sucks lol


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *bigruss (3/24/2009)*That sucks lol




apparently you have never caught bream, shell cracker, or crappie when they bed/spawn on 4 or 6 lb test. now that my friend is fun and fine eats.


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

No country I'm still on the bass done spawning lol.....


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

How long?? Depends on many variables temperature being one. Ideal temperature is between 65 and 75 degrees, in the South the eggs will hatch in less then a week. The males will guard the hatchlings for about two weeks, at which timethey leave the nest and go their own way. On nest you are looking at about 2-3 weeks. My catch and release ratio is 99.999999999 %. There are usually 2 spawns, and on occasion, depending on the water temperature a third spawn can occur...total time of spawn with 3 settings...about a month and a half.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *countryjwh (3/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *bigruss (3/24/2009)*That sucks lol
> ...


That is the truth...I use a ultralight, not to be confused with a light set up. Caught a 15" slab last week, and I use 4#. Broke off 3 times, to what I have no idea.:banghead:banghead


----------



## GatorTamer (Oct 3, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I just herd that all the largemouth have stopped spawning because they are afraid of being snatch hooked or spotlighted by King Kevin. They said that the little black fellow in the background is racist.


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

> *GatorTamer (3/24/2009)*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I just herd that all the largemouth have stopped spawning because they are afraid of being snatch hooked or spotlighted by King Kevin. They said that the little black fellow in the background is racist.




LOL.. King Kevin is a good guy everyone is saying. I know he got some nice fish I just think his pics are weird as hell...


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (3/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *countryjwh (3/24/2009)*
> ...


it really doesn't matter cause you know another one will hit the next cast. i absolutely love catching "panfish"


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

I made me a small little pole for shell crackers. They sure are fun to catch. The pond we fish at we can catch one on every cast. I even caught one on a trick worm...


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I think the bass have more than likely spawned in the lakes, but the river is a different story. When I was at the Yellow River, I seen no signs of life on the bank and the water temp was not consistently warm enough to signify that they were spawning. I think over the next month or so, the bass will spawn in the rivers...I.E. Yellow, Blackwater, Escambia, and even the East River. I fished the East and Yellow past two weekends and seen no beds.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *auguy7777 (3/25/2009)*I think the bass have more than likely spawned in the lakes, but the river is a different story. When I was at the Yellow River, I seen no signs of life on the bank and the water temp was not consistently warm enough to signify that they were spawning. I think over the next month or so, the bass will spawn in the rivers...I.E. Yellow, Blackwater, Escambia, and even the East River. I fished the East and Yellow past two weekends and seen no beds.


The spawn has finished here and can't imagine it not finished down there, but you never know:doh


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *countryjwh (3/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Tuna Man (3/24/2009)*
> ...


:banghead:banghead:banghead But do you know what its like for me to deal with 4# line. I have contacts...one to read and one for distance. It screws up your depth perception, not only that, holding onto that damn fine line to begin with. But I deal with it. In fact I got Joe (next door neighbor) to start using 4# test also and I have to tie his s**t also.:doh I may have to get him to go back to 10-12# test so he will leave my azz alone.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I have caught big bass on the full moon in April and even in May. (on the bed) The majority of the spawn is over but there will still be plenty left if you are willing to work for one.


----------

